# Ileana Surducan. The Secret of Life



## Earion (Jan 30, 2014)

Ileana Surducan. _The Secret of Life_















Κερασμένο από μένα στο Δαεμάνο για τα τρία πεντοχίλιαρά του. Κι άλλα τόσα, Δαεμάνε!


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2014)

...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Εαρίωνα! Ωραία ιστορία! :)

Ας βάλω και την υπόλοιπη, σε βιντεάκι, χωρίς λόγια αλλά με ταιριαστή μουσική της Olga Egorova:






*Le monde d'Ileana*.


Κι ένα τραγούδι που οι στίχοι του αναδύθηκαν αυτόματα στο νου μου μόλις είδα τα πρώτα καρέ με το δέντρο:

The Baby Tree - Paul Kantner & Jefferson Starship






There's an island way out in the sea
where the babies they all grow on trees
and it's jolly good fun to swing in the sun
but you gotta watch out if you sneeze, sneeze
gotta watch out if you sneeze

Yeah, you gotta watch out if you sneeze
for swinging up there in the breeze
you're liable to cough
you might very well fall off
and tumble down flop on your knees, knees
tumble down flop on your knees

And when the stormy winds wail
and the breezes blow high in a gale
there's a curious dropping and flopping and plopping
fat little babies just hail, hail
fat little babies just hail

And the babies lie there in a pile
and the grownups they come after a while
and they always pass by all the babies that cry
take only babies that smile, smile
take only babies that smile

even triplets and twins if they'll smile...

So smile, little baby, just smile, smile


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2014)

Αυτουνού του ανθρώπου, του κάνεις ένα δώρο, και σ' το γυρίζει διπλό.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 30, 2014)

Τι όμορφο!


----------

